# fuse box wiring



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok
i need 10 outlets outside on that wall we used to have old base heaters and ran off 220volts we removed them i have two 110 volt wires now and i think those wires are connected at the breaker box to a double breaker i dunno the amps right off hand lets pretend its 60 amps......can i get another breaker box and wire those 110volt wires to two 30 amp breakers? or does that double breaker need to be replaced? I pretty sure its a double breaker i might be wrong can anyone shed a little bit of light on this? what do i need to buy ect......


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd seriously suggest just hiring an electrician. Better to have it done right the first time than to burn the house down and/or electrocute yourself in the process of doing it wrong. I don't know the first thing about this stuff.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Mike. I'd suggest taking this question to a forum dedicated to DIY or electrical wiring specifically.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The double breaker must be replaced outlets should almost never be more than a 20 amp breaker. The double breaker at 60 amps will never trip under what we use as a load not to mention that your local code will probably require the outlets be GFI.
Before I get into a safety rant Zombie said it best call a pro.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Whatcha wanna do, see, is get something like a screwdriver and jam it into your electrical box really hard. It takes a lot of force so really wack it good. Be sure to touch as many wires as you can while you're in there. You will be wanting to stand in a bucket of water while you do this, by the way. 

Oh this is getting too technical, just hire somebody.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i know but what i was wondering is if i do all the grunt work like running wires mouting breaker box ect..... save some money. Im going to get a pro to do the wiring connections. One ? before i get to buying things is if all outlets are going to be hooked up at once can you daisy chain the outlets or does every outlet need its own wire from the breaker box? fyi...dont worry this aint somthing im gonna jump into im researching everything before i touch anything.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

you can daisy chain the outlet however without a load calculation(no i dont know it) I would not put more than 5 on a chain. You could even wire a timer switch in line and use it for halloween and christmas. plug it all in trun it on and forget it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

kryptonoff said:


> i know but what i was wondering is if i do all the grunt work like running wires mouting breaker box ect..... save some money. Im going to get a pro to do the wiring connections. One ? before i get to buying things is if all outlets are going to be hooked up at once can you daisy chain the outlets or does every outlet need its own wire from the breaker box? fyi...dont worry this aint somthing im gonna jump into im researching everything before i touch anything.


What I would do is get an electrician to come out and listen to what you need. Then, he can offer you a quote based on what grunt work you can do yourself. That's what I did when I had the outdoor outlets put in this year and it worked out beautifully where I saved about $800 dollars by digging a trench myself.

If you have a new separate breaker box put in for just your Halloween stuff, you're looking at some serious cash. If your existing box has extra space in it, I'd try to get done whatever you can inside of it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, I have been able to run my entire Haunt off of 20amps. Granted, it was a dedicted curcuit, with exception to the air compressor which is 240.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

OK, I'm not 100% sure of what you are asking here, but let me take a shot. First, you really don't want to run a secondary breaker box off of existing breakers, most require a direct input of the main power strip of the primary box, a direct feed so to speak, and is probably overkill for what you want (what are you intending to power from this?). An "easier" method would require you to replace the 240 breaker system with two independant 20amp breakers, the existing two hot lines and one neutral would need the addition of a 2nd neutral and 2 ground lines to power two seperate 110v outlets on your outer wall. Do NOT remove anything from the box without throwing the main and testing for voltage, if in doubt, pull the meter head (better a mad meter reader than a toasted customer). Now, just a thought, but instead of 10 outlet boxes hanging off the side of your house, consider what I do. I have built a set- up that has 2 4" boxes mounted on stakes containing 4 outlets each daisyed by a HEAVY short extension cord (10') and simply plugged into the existing (the ones you just built) outlets. I run about three of these outside every year pushing everything from foggers to small compressors with no overloads. When I'm done, I just put them away, no unsightly bank of outlets stuck on the house. Oh, and before anybody says anything, I am certified by the city I work for as an electrical tech.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh, and before I go, SlightlyMad is correct, code will require you use GFIC circuits outside. Personally, I HATE them, they are simply installed to keep dumb-ass people from doing dumb-ass things (trying to blow dry your hair in the tub,etc.) I don't use them outside because they tend to read any electrical surge as a fault and trip. Standard breakers, if maintained, read not only elecrical overload, but are temperature sensitive to excessive current draw and will suffice in keeping you from going boom. Just use the proper rated wire for your application when you pull the other lines and don't go bargain basement on the new outlets. Also use exterior rated boxes in the installation.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks for all the help


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

ok i have located a circuit that was added after house was built for the storage room ....so that works out great. I know how to wire outlets and all. The first outlet i understand perfectly and the other nine i do but the other 9 grounds i dunno. Do i just connect wire from socket to socket for the grounds use a ground box or what. I know how to replace switches and outlets and wire in "1" outlet and i have done many many times but adding outlets is a new one for me.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

never mind i understand now


----------

